# Question about purchasing landlocked land in MI



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am hoping some of you guys could help me out with a problem we are having. I have tried researching it and have found a copuple different things, and it doesn't seem all to clear to me. 

We are looking at purchasing a chunk of 30 acres. The property is landlocked. The west, north, and east property lines are formed from a small river. The south border is formed from unused 25 acres of a private campground. Private land borders the river on all other sid3es. The river forms the entire north property line of the campgroudn, and the south line of private property to the north. I have included a picture to try and help clarigy all this. The potential property is marked with red dots, and the river with a blue line. Campground has black X's, and all other private has white lines/dots.

The information I have found online says that in Michigan it is illegal to sell land that is land locked. I have also found that it is perfectly legal to sell it. This land has no deeded access from any direction. Through the campground is the only way by foot. 

A little history as told by the current owner...
He bought the land 11 years ago from a friend, and also owned 35 acres to the NW, where he could access via the river. He was not connected to it. He sold the 35 acres but kept these two parcels. He would then get a campsite for the fall and always accessed from there either via foot or kayak to stand sites. He never had an issue with access. There is a large drainage ditch that runs the south property line, and has water in it when water is high. No vehicles, but maybe a quad. He has always only walked it.

I am wondering if this property is legal to sell or does he need to get an easement from the campground first? He says the campground is in a trust and can never be anything but a campground, but I have also heard there are ways around that. I have only seen where people say there is a law against it, but can't find an actual law anywhere. Does anyone know anything about this? Thank you a lot for any information you can spare. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ProStaffer (Oct 22, 2012)

Call an attorney.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

You will have to make a trip to the county seat. and find out what is going on.
I would start there first. all records are there. .02


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

Can the county seat tell us if there needs to be one or not, or if it is actually possible to get one put on? And is that something that can be done over the phone? This property is a couple hours away.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Take it from someone that currently owns landlocked property.....talk to an attorney that has experience in these matters! Do your due diligence!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

The rumor is here in this County, our judge will do about anything to get the landlocked property an easement. 
This is on older property, not on property with new splits. 
The older property which was split without proper easements is what the judge is set on fixing. 
Not even sure under new zoning you would be allowed to split property with out reasonable access. 
I guess I would start with zoning, get the current regs, then find when this was split, and what the regs were then. 
Zoning isnt a legal department, but usually all County departments will point you in the general direction to get answers.
Eventually, it sounds like this may wind up in a lawyers office or pass on a bad situation.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Maybe put your post in the real estate section where people talk about this all the time? Seems like the place to me?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

If you don't have a legal easement don't buy the property. The deed at the county Registrars will tell you all you need to know about this parcel and the surrounding ones; county will mail them to you for less than the cost of gas. Negotiate an easement with the campground owner and subtract that from the price of the 30 acres. The land is worthless if you have to helicopter into it.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

See if the previous owner bought title insurance and see what that shows.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I am not sure about the laws regarding land locked property. I do know that I would not even consider purchasing property without legal access. As Swamp monster stated " due diligence" is a must.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

1. Properties that do not have an easement in the title description of the property and are surrounded by private property are landlocked.

2. Michigan recognizes landlocked land.

3. There is nothing that would deny anyone to sell any type of property.

4. No one can be forced to issue you an easement, and even if one were to be granted the cost may be unaffordable.

5. There are some exceptions for logging and timber sales where someone may be granted a temporary access for this purpose.

6 Be careful.......

Dave


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There are properties in Michigan that are only accessible by water. Is the river considered navigable?


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I believe so. A kayak, canoe, or small flat bottom would work on it. The current owner uses it. How do I find out for sure?


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

It might be less trouble to find a different parcel to purchase.


----------

